# Unwanted libraries with nanobsd 11.1



## oOiOo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello,

I'm currently testing nanobsd 11.1 and some variables setting  doesn't work anymore.
For example when setting without_pam,

```
WITHOUT_PAM=
WITHOUT_PAM_SUPPORT=
```
There's no effect : /usr/lib/libpam* are present and /usr/bin/login is linked with it. Even worse, static libs are present.
It's the same thing with audit, kerberos, etc. Note, that works with FreeBSD 9 an 10. Did I miss something? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2017)

src.conf(5):

```
WITHOUT_PAM
	     Set to not	build PAM library and modules.	[b]This option is depre-
	     cated and does nothing.[/b]  When set,	it enforces these options:

	     WITHOUT_PAM_SUPPORT
```


----------



## oOiOo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes I read that, but it was already deprecated in 10.3 and 9.3. What bothers me is that there is lot of unwanted/unused libs in usr/lib , in my opinion, static libs have nothing to do in a such environment.


----------

